# production technology



## محمد الاكرم (16 فبراير 2011)

السلام
ملف رائع :77::77::77::77:
production technology
1-well production
2-surface
3-systeme
4-artificial lift
فيه doc, flv
http://www.4shared.com/file/VpzkKOPb/Production_Technology.html

وفقكم الله


----------



## ج.ناردين (16 فبراير 2011)

بغااية الروعة
الله يعطيك ألف عافية
دمت بخير


----------



## تولين (16 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية على الملف الرائع


----------

